# Plumbing Codes By State and Territory



## zannej (Jun 15, 2014)

This is a compilation listing the codes used in each state and territory of the US. Most of the list came from the terrylove.com forum, but I also found additional info from http://www.tests.com/State-Plumbing-Codes-License.
There are two main plumbing codes used in the US: IPC (International Plumbing Code) (see also this link) and UPC (Uniform Plumbing Code) - _2009 version_. It should be noted that some states use their own code but most are based on IPC or UPC precursors. There is also the NSPC (National Standard Plumbing Code) adopted by one state.


*Alabama*- IPC adopted by Local Governments
*Alaska*- UPC adopted at State level but IPC in use locally
*Arizona*- UPC adopted at State level but IPC in use locally
*Arkansas*- uses IPC 
*California*- California Plumbing Code based on UPC  (for pdf see this)
*Colorado*- uses IPC 
*Connecticut*- IPC effective Statewide
*D.C.*- IPC effective in city
*Delaware*- IPC effective Statewide
*Florida*- IPC effective Statewide
*Georgia*- IPC effective Statewide (seehttp://www.plumbingpros.com/pdf/dwvents.pdf)
*Guam*- uses IPC 
*Hawaii*- uses UPC 
*Idaho*- uses IPC 
*Illinois*- Develops their own code but IPC  adopted by Local Governments
*Indiana*- as of 2012 it uses IPC second printing)
*Iowa*- IPC adopted by Local Governments but UPC adopted statewide
*Kansas*- uses IPC 
*Kentucky*- Kentucky State Plumbing Code based on IPC precursor
*Louisiana*- uses Louisiana State Plumbing Code based on IPC precursor
*Maine*- IPC adopted by Local Governments
*Maryland*- uses IPC 
*Massachusetts*- uses UPC , 248 CMR 10.00.
*Michigan*- IPC effective Statewide
*Minnesota*- uses Minnesota Plumbing Code (link is to 2012 version)
*Mississippi*- IPC adopted by Local Governments
*Missouri*- uses UPC 
*Montana*- uses UPC 
*Nebraska*- uses IPC 
*Nevada*- uses IPC 
*New Hampshire*- IPC effective Statewide
*New Jersey*- uses NSPC
*New Mexico*- uses the New Mexico Plumbing Code based on UPC 
*New York*- IPC effective Statewide
*North Carolina*- IPC effective Statewide
*North Dakota*- uses IPC 
*Ohio*- IPC effective Statewide
*Oklahoma*- IPC effective Statewide
*Oregon*- uses the Oregon Specialty Plumbing Code based on UPC 
*Pennsylvania*- adopted IPC 
*Puerto Rico*- IPC effective Statewide
*Rhode Island*- IPC effective Statewide
*South Carolina*- IPC effective Statewide
*South Dakota*- uses UPC 
*Tennessee*- IPC effective Statewide 
*Texas*- IPC at State but Austin, Houston, San Antonio use UPC . The Texas State Board of Plumbing Examiners recognizes the 2006 editions of the UPC, IPC, & IFGC which means each city or town in the state can either adopt the UPC or IPC/IFGC regardless of edition.
*Utah*- IPC effective Statewide
*Vermont*- uses 1990 BOCA (which is now under IPC )
*Virgin Islands*- uses UPC 
*Virginia*- IPC effective Statewide
*Washington*- uses UPC (Uniform Plumbing Code 2012-Washington)
*West Virginia*- IPC effective Statewide
*Wisconsin*- uses Wisconsin Statutes Comm 81-87
*Wyoming*- Both IPC & UPC used by Local Governments

Changes to UPC Plumbing Code in 2012.
IPC from 1998
Free Plumbing Code E-Books

If anyone has any amendments, corrections, updated links, or additional info; please share. Hopefully this will help people to at least get an idea of what the codes are where they live. I tried to color code it to make it easier to differentiate.


----------



## zannej (Aug 6, 2016)

Update:
Effective January 1, 2016: Louisiana no longer has its own plumbing code. Instead, it now must adhere to the rules of the 2012 version of IPC.

http://new.dhh.louisiana.gov/index.cfm/page/1523


> Louisiana House Bill 1048 was signed by the Governor on June 23rd, 2014 and enacted as Act Number 836 of 2014.  With an effective date of January 1st, 2016, this Act repeals the authority of the State Health Officer, acting through the Office of Public Health (OPH) of the Department of Health (DHH), to prepare and promulgate plumbing rules and regulations.
> 
> In accordance with the Act, the Louisiana State Plumbing Code [Part XIV (Plumbing) of Title 51 (State Sanitary Code) of the Louisiana Administrative Code (LAC)] will be null, void, and unenforceable on and after January 1, 2016.  As required, the Louisiana State Uniform Construction Code Council (LSUCCC) will promulgate State plumbing regulations through the evaluation, adoption, and amendment of the following codes as part of the State Uniform Construction Code:
> 
> ...



I wonder if that means that AAVs can now be used again, or if they are still forbidden.


----------

